# Jyväskylä, Finland



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

wow......nice, i like it


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah I like Jyväskylä, not as much as Kuopio though.. =)


----------



## designwise (Sep 13, 2002)

Awesome pics... never been there but I'd sure like to visit sometime... maybe next year for the Finnish Rally !


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great!!!!!!!


----------

